# Chat



## El_Tomato (23. Dez 2006)

Wer hätte ein gutes Tutorial für einen Chat der mit Java oder PHP geschrieben ist?


----------



## L-ectron-X (23. Dez 2006)

http://java.seite.net/chat/


----------



## The_S (24. Dez 2006)

Steht btw auch in den FAQ, ein Blick darein lohnt ab und an  .


----------

